# Fuzzy dwarf lionfish question



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

hi there, today we bought a fuzzy dwarf lionfish abd obviously we acclimatised him for an hour but he went straight to the bottom on the shingle and hes move from the fromnt to the side of the tank.

But he's been there for about 4 hours is this normal??


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Well, yes and no. 

Moving to a new tank always puts fish in a bad mood in the first place, but dwarf lions are ambush predators that like to sit still in one spot all the time, waiting for lunch to come swimming by.


----------



## sam555 (Dec 22, 2010)

cossie put some pics up


----------



## cossie (Dec 19, 2010)

no i will on my sw thread later


----------

